# 28.03. 2011: Neues vom DAV



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2011)

*28.03. 2011: Neues vom DAV​**EU-Kommissarin für Maritime Angelegenheiten und Fischerei Maria Damanaki in Berlin* 
Für den 17. März 2011 hatte die Vertretung der Europäischen Kommission in Deutschland zu einer Veranstaltung in den Konferenzsaal des Europäischen Hauses Berlin, Unter den Linden eingeladen, auf der Frau Maria Damanaki, EU-Kommissarin für Maritime Angelegenheiten und Fischerei, aktuelle Überlegungen der Europäischen Kommission zur Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik vortrug. Auch die Kormoransituation wurde in der Diskussion angesprochen.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=279&Itemid=290


----------

